
Tesla China sales plunge 70 percent in October: auto industry body - foamclutching
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-china/tesla-china-sales-plunge-70-percent-in-october-auto-industry-body-idUSKCN1NW0BH
======
foamclutching
An official from China Passenger Car Association said data from the industry
body showed Tesla sold just 211 cars in the world’s largest auto market in
October.

Maybe the price is the problem... But I also read Norway sales are also in
free fall. How about USA?

